# new fish!



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

heres my new betta i just picked up today :-D:-D:-D He was given to me for free from a nice member on my local forum who is downsizing from 11 males :shock: I LOVE him.

He's a PIG as you can tell. When I got him home I put some pellets in his little margerine container I got him in and he ate them all right away LOL usually it takes my bettas a few days/weeks to eat. 

He is nameless so you guys can offer some names if any come to mind 


















































heres his tank for now. tomarrow im adding the divider and buying another betta :lol: im not sure what im going to do with the tank though because it doesn;t have proper lighting for real plants and i HATEHATEHATE fake plants/deco


----------



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

Hes cute! ^_^


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Get a CFL from Home Depot or Lowe's.. They come pretty cheap and they'll grow plants well.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

yea i have 2 of the 6500k cfls over my 10 gallon and everything is thriving but the problem is in tthis tank where you screw in the bulb theres a plastic cover thing and the cfl wouldnt fit in there. its a tight squeeze because it uses the narrow tubular incandescents. I could take the plastic thing off but then that would expose the cfl to condensation


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AWWW he's soo cute!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have the same tank and I used a small 13w daylight cfl and it fits.. it is a tight squeeze but it does fit no problem.


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

He looks a lot like Chevy! Even though in my avatar he's a lot paler he's basically that color now....

Hmmm what about Pig?


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> I have the same tank and I used a small 13w daylight cfl and it fits.. it is a tight squeeze but it does fit no problem.


thanks  i thought the cfls were too bulky and wouldnt fit but i guess not ,, does it touch the plastic at all ??


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It does on one side but it doesn't get hot enough to do anything. I've had mine on all day and the plastic is just fine.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty! I like his colors.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks everyonee... it's a lil scary to go pick up your new betta and you've never seen him before. it was a good surprise though when i opened up the container once we got home and finaly saw him .. i don't know if I would of picked him out at a store but he sure is pretty and got a good personality so far


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

lol i just relized he looks very similar to the betta on the login page


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty! He looks a little bloated though, I'd fast him for a couple days until the swelling goes down.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He's very pretty!


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> He's very pretty! He looks a little bloated though, I'd fast him for a couple days until the swelling goes down.


 
hes not bloated per-se. Just really really full lol. Im still not going to feed him untill he goes down a bit.

he was fed just before I picked him up nd then when we got home I put some pellets in his container not thinking he would eat them because he was stressed from the long journey but he ate them all!! Right now he's looking for food all over the tank and trying hard to get me to feed him lol .. I think I'll name him Piggy


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

some new pics 

hes now in the main tank so my sick betta can have the 5g

hes alot happier now and even flared up for the first time 

Pretty fish


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty! Still looks bloated though... :/


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL Guilty!!! thats because i've been feeding him twice a day. I just can't help it. He begs and begs and I give in


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

How much do you feed him in a day? I feed mine twice a day (3 pellets in the morning and 2 at night) and fast them every Friday.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

i dont really have a set schedule or amounts. lately its been once a day, like 4 or 5 peices each feeding. thats what i feed my other 4. sometimes they go for 4-6 days no food... this guy gets two or three peices each feeding (twice a day) because he's already too big... comparing pics though it looks like he's gone down a bit. He is a big betta (girth-ways) much much bigger than my other 4 so i think it's good for him to be "full" ??


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

That's way too much food. They shouldn't get anymore than 6 pellets a day. Their stomachs are the size of their eye so it's VERY small. Why do you have them go so long without food? They can go a couple weeks without food, but it's not recommended if they are eating.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

well i just feed them by judging their bellies. they get enough to get nice big round bellies then i usually don't feed till it goes down... this new guy doesn't count though because im still getting to know him. ive only had him since sunday. he is VERY active so its probably not a big deal for him to be so big


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Don't worry about it, I'm not attacking you.lol The point is though, is that they should never have a big belly. When you overfeed or the pellets aren't soft enough when they eat them, they'll expand in the fishes stomach. This can lead to health issues if he doesn't pass it in his poop. Bloating means that they are constipated. By all means, do what you feel is good for you fish, but I felt like I should warn you against feeding that much because it can hurt them in the end. My fish always look like they're starved when I go near their tanks, but that's like with humans. Kids loveeee candy, but you know that it's not good for them to have a lot of it.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks for all the help 

i am going to try my hardest to change my ways since everyone thinks it's so bad but it's how i been doing it for 4 years and never had a problem. Sparkie has never gotten bloated or sick in his 4 years with me so how bad can it really be


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, he is awesome. Yeah, cut down how many pellets you give him. My boys beg too but I still have to control how much they eat.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

You're welcome. Just be careful.


----------

